# Is this what I think it is?



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

Out walking the dogs today and glanced over at this vine growing up an old juniper trunk. Looks to be a volunteer of sorts but have no idea how it got there.

Looks like Hops!


----------



## GreginND (Aug 10, 2015)

Oh boy, they are hops. Any growing in your area? I wonder if a bird planted it.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

The other side of the fence is somebody's backyard so perhaps they planted some and this one decided to see what was on the other side. We have had a record breaking wet Summer so perhaps it has survived just due to all the rain we have had. How do you know when they are ready to pick? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2015)

Mike that's pretty cool! At least it's legal.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 10, 2015)

Might just have to take a late night stroll real soon!


----------



## Julie (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike when the petals start to open up, they are ready to pick.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 11, 2015)

Hop to it Mike and get them when ripe and then hang to dry. That shouldn't be a problem there!


----------



## Julie (Aug 11, 2015)

Also you can freeze them and use them when steaming any meats


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2015)

Was reading up on the interwebs last night on them. Morebeer had a nice tutorial on when to pick and how to dry. The top looks like they are further along than the bottom ones. I would say it looked like about 100 cones all together top to bottom. Will keep an eye on them and I have several coworkers who make beer as a hobby so perhaps we can put them to good use later on this Fall.


----------



## wineinmd (Aug 11, 2015)

Awesome find. I'd like to grow my own, but our yard won't really allow it. 

100 cones, once dried, would probably give you in the ballpark of 2/3 oz., depending on cone size. That definitely won't give you that much impact in a 5 gallon batch, but might be just about right for a 3 gallon batch of a blonde ale. A clean base beer should allow the flavor of the hop to really come through. 

Here is a recipe that I've made a couple times that has been a hit with just about everyone.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2015)

Can you blend hops? Have no idea what type these are anyways so may add enough from my LHBS or another beer making buddy who also grows Hops. I would like to see if I could dig a few rhizomes and start my own next Spring and properly feed and care for them.

Thanks for that recipe as well, looks like a good one!


----------



## wineinmd (Aug 11, 2015)

Sure, but note that certain hops pair better than others. It might be best to do a simple blonde or pale ale with this year's crop to get an idea of the flavor profile (citrusy, piney, earthy, etc.) and then blend next year with hops that you think would work well with yours. First year plants don't generally yield very much, so you'll probably need to do a little blending if you want to make a bigger batch next year. 

You can always use a different hop as your bittering hop. Those are the ones added early in the boil that contribute bitterness through their alpha acids (AA%), but don't really contribute to the flavor or aroma. I'd save your hops for late additions or dry hopping so that the flavor and aroma really come through.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2015)

Makes sense, thank you!


----------

